# My cat had started weeing to the side of her litter tray??



## shrek_0 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi all I wondered if anyone could advise. I have a 5 year old female cat, we moved house before Xmas and she has been a house cat, more her choice than ours. She has been fantastic with her litter tray, in both houses,using it to wee and poo, and she still does, BUT she has also started weeing to the side of it and I dont know why shes doing it. I scoop her poo out when she has used it and I empty the litter out say abouy every 4 days except when it has been quite wet, then obviously I do it more, some times I will tip it all out and put fresh litter straight in, and sometimes I will rinse it out then refill, but never use anything but water to do this,simply because I though any products may put her off using it, but maybe I need to use products because the fact I havent has put her off?, but she always uses it to poo and does sometimes wee in there. She has also started to show and interest in venturing out so as soon as her booster jab is done I can let her out, I dont know if this has any relevance to the toileting issue at all, but and ideas to stop her doing and possible reasons why would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

why not get hooded litter tray as this would prevent the wee going anywhere else but in the litter.

my cats was really messy with poo and so on so i got a hooded litter tray and i have never looked back.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds like she doesn't like where you have the litter box. Is it in a quiet place for her? Is there a lot of traffic from people in the house where it is?


----------



## shrek_0 (Mar 20, 2009)

It does have a hood on it and I took it off because she would wee and poo in there then come out to dig it over and the poo would fly out, when I took it off she continued to use it for No 1 and 2's with no problem its only recently she has been peeing on the carpet next to it. Also it has been kept in the same place which is very quiet so theres no issue with that either. I cant understand why she has started to do this when she has used it for 1s and 2s with the hood on and off?Thank you for youre replies though, Im quite stumped with it all,


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Try a totally different type of litter - cats, as we know, can be very whimsical and no matter that she has been happy with the same stuff for years she may have decided she does't really like it now. Or add perhaps a smaller second litter tray next to the other one.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

A hooded tray might help, but I think I'd try scooping more often if I were you, she might be teetering near the edge trying to find an unused bit of litter, after 4 days it probably smells very 'used' to a cat's sensitive nose.
You can use very diluted bleach to clean it out thoroughly or buy a petsafe product form the petshop specially for litter tray hygiene.


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Our cat did this for a while and like you thought I was cleaning it out enough but it turn's out Lola is very uch a princess and if theres even a tiny trace of poop or to much wee she will go next the the litter tray on the carpet...then they go back there because it has her smell. So I now very litter tray happy and am checking it's state all the time...also to save the carpet we used a really good specific cleaning soloution then got some plastic carpet mat...the kid you use as a dorr runner and placed the litter tray on that and over the spot she used to wee so if she did it again it wouldn't go on the carpet just the mat!! Not sure if this helps at all ?xx


----------



## shrek_0 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks all for your replies, shes definately not missing the tray and hitting the carpet, shes simply weeing on the carpet!!! I have protected the floor and my local pet shop has suggested I clean the carpet with bicarb of soda because apparently theres something in most cleaning stuff that attracts them to go back there. I get the feeling I need to be more vigilant with cleaning it out and that indeed she fussing about that (though for months it hasnt been a problem lol)Shes used it today to do both and by later may have used the floor again, who knows.
Thank you all very much for all the replies you have given me.:thumbsup:


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

shrek_0 said:


> It does have a hood on it and I took it off because she would wee and poo in there then come out to dig it over and the poo would fly out, when I took it off she continued to use it for No 1 and 2's with no problem its only recently she has been peeing on the carpet next to it. Also it has been kept in the same place which is very quiet so theres no issue with that either. I cant understand why she has started to do this when she has used it for 1s and 2s with the hood on and off?Thank you for youre replies though, Im quite stumped with it all,


Sometimes cats as they get older like to have more than one litter tray. I would suggest adding a couple more to be honest. Add one right next to the one you have (put a puppy pad down under them for the accidents after you clean the area). then place another tray somewhere else in the house.

Be sure to show her the new ones and tell her good girl every time you see her in the box. Hope this helps, let us know how you get on.

Also to add... you need to be sure you clean the areas she has soiled very well with a pet stain cleaner. What are you using to clean them with at the moment? Some cleaners can actually attract them back to the same place (ammonia, bleach based products especially) Try an enzymatic cleaner, Nature's Miracle, Urine Off or 8in1 Hygiene Stain and Odor are all good ones. I find Simple Solution and many other pet stain products to be a bit of a waste of time.

You can also make your own solution with bio washing powder in a spray bottle to wash the area and then in another bottle some cheap white spirit to spray on after and leave it to dry completely.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

shrek_0 said:


> Thanks all for your replies, shes definately not missing the tray and hitting the carpet, shes simply weeing on the carpet!!! I have protected the floor and my local pet shop has suggested I clean the carpet with bicarb of soda because apparently theres something in most cleaning stuff that attracts them to go back there. I get the feeling I need to be more vigilant with cleaning it out and that indeed she fussing about that (though for months it hasnt been a problem lol)Shes used it today to do both and by later may have used the floor again, who knows.
> Thank you all very much for all the replies you have given me.:thumbsup:


Bicarb soda actual absorbs odours and will make it very difficult to pull the smell out of the carpet if you don't get every little bit of it out(which can be very difficult!). Please try one of the above suggested in my previous post and you may have some better luck.


----------

